

How Hugh Jackman Taught Me to Make a Lasting Impression - sarreph
http://www.inc.com/jeff-haden/hugh-jackman-hails-me-a-cab.html

======
w0rd-driven
This is a good story and people like this always fascinate me considering how
socially awkward I feel.

I can understand the logic and even the motions but going from "That's a
really good idea and I should be more engaged" to actually engaging with
people are a huge gulf to people like me sometimes. Perhaps it's more of an
excuse than it needs to be too.

------
emhart
I think there is an unspoken opposite rule here. If you can't "be on" for one
reason or another, don't position yourself in front of your primary audience.
I know I personally did myself and my "brand" a great disservice by continuing
to put myself directly in front of huge numbers of people while grinding my
way through a slow-moving mental breakdown.

I've tried hard to make up for that time, but I know there are some people
I'll never win back because their most visceral experience of me was
uncomfortable and negative.

~~~
mathattack
Nobody is perfect, and your self-assessment of the issue suggests that you are
probably already on the right track.

~~~
emhart
Appreciated.

------
Fuzzwah
The hidden tip I picked up here:

Make observations about the person.

Ask them questions to confirm your observations.

------
chestnut-tree
A nice story to remember...especially when you're next in a meeting or
someone's talking directly to you and you simply can't resist averting your
gaze to glance at your smartphone.

------
mathattack
Good story. The great politicians have a way of doing this too. Center on the
person you are with.

~~~
clutchski
Yea, I heard Bill Clinton was a master of this.

~~~
mathattack
He was the one I had in mind. I randomly bumped into Curtis Sliwa of Guardian
Angels fame, and he was the same way for the first 3 minutes. Then he started
repeating the questions. :-)

